# Re-introduction (Duckrunner!)



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello.

This is not the most original of ideas, I think someone else posted a thread like this recently.

*Hello.*
*I am Duckrunner (DR)*
*I have come to the forum because I own chickens, ducks (lings), quail, poult and goslings.*
*Here are some:*
*














*
*







*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

* Carrying on,*

*I have lots of awesome friends (buttering ya  )*
*Like *
*Jetblack2004 (BYC Queen)*
*Chickenqueen (goosequeen)*
*Seminolewind (polish queen)*
*Boskelli1571 (how do ya do)*
*And that's just the beginning..*

*Favourite song: no tears left to cry*
*Favourite friend: all of them*
*Favourite colour: blue*
*Favourite chicken: NO FAVOURITES (all again)*
*Favourite type of duck: Saxony*
*Favourite forum: the one you're on right now*
*Favourite image:







*
*Favourite food: macaroni cheese*
*Favourite book: Keeping chickens by Jeremy Hobson and Celia Lewis







*
*Favourite favourite: favourite*

This is for you @seminolewind
























Fritz!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow that's awesome!!!I saw the little quail.Can you let them run around,too?I always see them caged.You've got a full menagerie there.I looked up predators of Iran.It's basically the same as here but Iran as a cheetah and a leopard species.We have cougars(but not here) and bobcats.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Wow that's awesome!!!I saw the little quail.Can you let them run around,too?I always see them caged.You've got a full menagerie there.I looked up predators of Iran.It's basically the same as here but Iran as a cheetah and a leopard species.We have cougars(but not here) and bobcats.


Yeah, I let them run around in my garden under supervision when I have free time
One of my duckies


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I wonder what kind of ducks I'm suppose to get.I hope they are like yours.


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Brilliant introduction! I love those pictures 

(And I love my little 'BYC Queen' title xD)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice pics! My Polish are calmer when they can see well-like with their bangs cut.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> Brilliant introduction! I love those pictures
> 
> (And I love my little 'BYC Queen' title xD)


Hehehe everyone has a unique title
Thanks


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I wonder what kind of ducks I'm suppose to get.I hope they are like yours.


You're getting ducks? I like mine but Pekin ducks are kind of plain

I would go for Saxony ducks. The males are so cute, they are like mallards with grey hair lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A friend called me saying a friend of hers bought 6 ducklings and can't keep them so they are coming here Monday.They are 6-8 wks old and that's all I know.I wonder how the geese will act with them.Will they be mean or will they adopt the babies?I wonder if they've been fed enough Niacin so their legs are growing straight.Nothing worse than bow-legged waterfowl.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> A friend called me saying a friend of hers bought 6 ducklings and can't keep them so they are coming here Monday.They are 6-8 wks old and that's all I know.I wonder how the geese will act with them.Will they be mean or will they adopt the babies?I wonder if they've been fed enough Niacin so their legs are growing straight.Nothing worse than bow-legged waterfowl.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Very nice pics! My Polish are calmer when they can see well-like with their bangs cut.


'Bangs'! This is hilarious


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been fighting a pair of Canadian geese.They've been nesting at my pond every year since 2001.They harassed my geese and would attack them(they were afraid of 1 goose with a hurt leg).I've destroyed 2 nests with eggs.I feel bad about it but they won't share so they had to go but they come back and raise hell with me then leave.It's kind of funny arguing with the geese.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I found out a little it about the ducks.They're 6-8 wks old and were an impulse buy.They are white.The guy was living in a basement(with 6 ducklings) and got kicked out and has no place to take them.Apparently my son was over there when this came up and told our friend I don't need any more birds(4 exotic birds,10 geese,40+ chickens).I say you can never have too many birds.....


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I found out a little it about the ducks.They're 6-8 wks old and were an impulse buy.They are white.The guy was living in a basement(with 6 ducklings) and got kicked out and has no place to take them.Apparently my son was over there when this came up and told our friend I don't need any more birds(4 exotic birds,10 geese,40+ chickens).I say you can never have too many birds.....


Probably Pekin ducks then

True


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would think that if you have enough property that they would coinside well. If not, ducks do not need the wander area that geese do.


----------

